# General > Recipes >  Bridies

## justine

I have discovered Bridies over the last  couple of weeks..I was wondering if anyone has a recipie for home-made ones, genuine recipie, or variations of would be great.....Grandmas recipie .......................

----------


## dellwak

*For the pastry*

400g/12 oz plain flour
100g/3 oz margarine
100g/3 oz beef dripping
Water to mix
Salt

Mix the dripping and margarine together.
Sift the flour and salt.
Rub the fat into the flour with your fingers, adding just enough water to make a stiff dough.
Divide into four and roll into large ovals. 
Leave to rest.

Or you can use frozen puff pastry if you like that better.

Preheat the oven to 200°C/400°F/gas mark 6

*The filling*

500g / 1 lb rump or topside beef
75g/3 oz finely chopped beef suet
2 finely chopped medium onions
Salt & black peppper

Beat the steak out thin and cut roughly into 1 cm / 1/2 inch pieces. (If you are using a cheaper cut of meat, mince it).
Put the meat into a bowl and mix with the onions, suet and seasoning. divide into four.
Cover half of each pastry oval with the meat mixture leaving space at the edges for sealing.
Wet the edges of the pastry, fold over and crimp together.
Make a hole in the top to let the steam out.
Bake on a greased baking sheet for about 45 min.

Eat hot or cold

By the way - Cornish Pasties are made the same way, but they have potatoe added to the meat mixture.

Enjoy  :Grin:

----------


## justine

> *For the pastry*
> 
> 400g/12 oz plain flour
> 100g/3 oz margarine
> 100g/3 oz beef dripping
> Water to mix
> Salt
> 
> Mix the dripping and margarine together.
> ...


 
Cheers for that...I will enjoy....I love cornish pasties aswell, but the Bridie definately has it over the cornish.....

----------


## golach

> Cheers for that...I will enjoy....I love cornish pasties aswell, but the Bridie definately has it over the cornish.....


Oh justine, I would run for the hills if I were you, there are one or two Oggie landers on the Org and they will be gunning for you  :: 
By the way a Tiddy Oggie is a Cornish Pastie  :Grin:

----------


## justine

> Oh justine, I would run for the hills if I were you, there are one or two Oggie landers on the Org and they will be gunning for you 
> By the way a Tiddy Oggie is a Cornish Pastie


 
So whats new..... :Wink: 
I do like the cornish but it has to be a proper one...And before i get jumped on by the Oggie Landers, i thought the pasty was originally from Devon...or am i worng... :Grin:

----------


## Ash

you havent taster a bridie unless you have been to forfar, my dad comes from there and my gran always takes them up, they are the best ever and absoultely massive!!!! yummy

----------


## justine

> you havent taster a bridie unless you have been to forfar, my dad comes from there and my gran always takes them up, they are the best ever and absoultely massive!!!! yummy


Look like im off to Forfar.............any orders.... ::

----------


## golach

> Look like im off to Forfar.............any orders....


Get me an ingan ain an aw please Justine  ::

----------


## justine

> Get me an ingan ain an aw please Justine


can i have that in written english, i would get you it if i knew what you wanted. :: i know an aw is aswell i think.....

----------


## justine

ok my oh just told me what you mean.

----------


## Buttercup

Not exactly authentic but I make the filling by throughly mixing equal quantities of mince and sausagemeat. Then adding finely chopped onions and a grated potato.

----------


## justine

> Not exactly authentic but I make the filling by throughly mixing equal quantities of mince and sausagemeat. Then adding finely chopped onions and a grated potato.


 
Thats sounds like the ones i have tried.I could not make up my mind whether it was just mashed mince with potato..Cheers i will definately have a go...if it dont work i will have to head south....

----------


## Kenn

Bridies TAKE preference over PROPER pasties!
I was making Teddy Oggies last week in Caithness for the locals and although the recipe looks similar I wil defend a PROPER oggie to the death.

Now there's a challenge, you can bake me a Bridie an' I will bake you an' Oggie and lets see which is best.

----------


## changilass

He he, just out of interest I added the ingredients in to the weight watchers site, basically if you have 1 bridie you aint getting owt else for the day lol


but worth it  :: 



Hing on there folks, just noticed Lizz's post, if you are having a bake off I feel it is only fair for me to be official taste tester, but will have to say you will have to go a long way to better one of her Oggies

----------


## Bobinovich

Changi - I wish to throw down the gauntlet & challenge you for the post of official taste tester.  I feel that I am suitably qualified for the position (in that I am a greedy sod who enjoys his grub) and feel it quite unfair that you promote yourself unchallenged!

There, said it  :: !

----------


## changilass

Sod orf Bob, I got there first.

----------


## justine

> Bridies TAKE preference over PROPER pasties!
> I was making Teddy Oggies last week in Caithness for the locals and although the recipe looks similar I wil defend a PROPER oggie to the death.
> 
> Now there's a challenge, you can bake me a Bridie an' I will bake you an' Oggie and lets see which is best.


Do i get a couple of practise runs first...... as for the testers i think the two cooks should taste eachothes before bob, changilass get their hands on them....Only fair... :Smile:

----------


## golach

> Changi - I wish to throw down the gauntlet & challenge you for the post of official taste tester. I feel that I am suitably qualified for the position (in that I am a greedy sod who enjoys his grub) and feel it quite unfair that you promote yourself unchallenged!
> 
> There, said it !





> Sod orf Bob, I got there first.


Clear off, you gannets, you have vested interests, I should be the official Oggy / Bridie taster, as I have epicurian tastes, and I would be impartial honest!!!! And Justine you take a couple of practice runs and then let us know when your ready to win errr, take part  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

> Do i get a couple of practise runs first...... as for the testers i think the two cooks should taste eachothes before bob, changilass get their hands on them....Only fair...


Can I get the results of your practice runs missus  :Wink:

----------


## justine

> Clear off, you gannets, you have vested interests, I should be the official Oggy / Bridie taster, as I have epicurian tastes, and I would be impartial honest!!!! And Justine you take a couple of practice runs and then let us know when your ready to win errr, take part


 Question is are you brave enough to taste the testers, before i em err win, sorry take part with the real things...

----------


## justine

> Can I get the results of your practice runs missus


 
Of course as long as you have a stomach for it......mister ::

----------


## golach

> Of course as long as you have a stomach for it......mister


Have you seen his belly????  :: , its so full of Galaxy chocolate, he cannot roll over in bed, allegedly ::

----------


## justine

> Have you seen his belly????  its so full of Galaxy chocolate, he cannot roll over in bed, allegedly


No i have not had the pleasure...... :: 
Hope his chocolates were worth it....

----------


## Bobinovich

> Of course as long as you have a stomach for it......mister


My stomach is cast iron...




> Have you seen his belly???? , its so full of Galaxy chocolate, he cannot roll over in bed, allegedly


Full of Galaxy - no, full of my OH's roast beef at the mo!  And the rumors that I can't roll over in bed are entirely fictitious - I'm just too LAZY to roll over in bed!  ::  (BTW Golach, you've never seen my belly either!)

----------


## justine

well i can say the roast beef and puds sounds nicer than the eggs.........

Cast iron.... ::

----------


## ciderally

good thread.....good laugh...my theeth are watering...

----------


## changilass

Right folks, its about time we got this thread back to some semblance of order.


Can all those folks that jumped onto MY bandwagon please jump back off - afore I push you.

I was here first, no one was offering to be taste tester till I mentioned it, so please go away and find your own thread to taste test.

Thank you very much.


PS I've seen bobs belly and it certainly don't need any of MY bridies or MY oggies

----------


## justine

Hey madam, ::  if we keep that up we wont be baking any for you to taste...

But i have to admit your right, bob cant get an oggie or bridie into that cast iron belly, so you will have to be taster,,,

----------


## justine

> good thread.....good laugh...my theeth are watering...


Glad you still got teeth in there.. :Wink: 
why do you think i like bridies, they dont go crunch,and they are soft to chew.... :: 

Please try again, 16 seconds.

----------

